# EIT/FE Work Experience-NY



## melisad427 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering about any specifics regarding work experience for the NY EIT/FE exam. My undergrad is in Biology and I have a ME in Environmental Engineering. The NY boards gave me 4 creits out of the 6 needed to take the exam....thus needing 2 years experience. i have been working for 2 years so far...6 months in consulting and 1.5 years as a junior office engineer.

I want to know what kind of skills they would be looking for? I dont think it would be as specific as for the PE. Currently I am mainly writing compliance reports., filling out spreadsheets, taking /reading samples.....etc.

Did anyone have a similar situtaton ? ... please let me know what i should write on the experience forms..

thanks

Melisa


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2012)

I think with the EIT it is mostly about having the requisite experience. It's not quite as picky as the PE. I took the EIT in NY about 10 years ago and it wasn't all that bad to get approved to sit for it.


----------

